# Pay Difference



## mlh1119 (May 20, 2009)

I work in Rome Georgia and am wondering if anyone knows the difference in pay between coding in a physician's office vs. a hospital.

Thanks!


----------



## jlfeemster (May 22, 2009)

It will just depend on the type of hospital it is. I worked in a rural hospital for five years, made little to nothing, then went to a clinic coding strictly for the physician side of things and made several more dollars/hour. Some physician offices may not pay a whole lot, depending on overhead/revenue, but make up for it with great perks, like great insurance, flexible work hours, paid time off, Friday's off, etc. You'll just have to check into the places in your area where you're thinking of applying and scout out the pay vs. benefits. Whichever one works to your advantage is the one to go for!! Good luck!!


----------

